# bit question



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Been looking to buy a panel raising bit, and found 2 at Elite. 83-18424006, 2 1/2" at $13.79, and 83-18425808, 3 5/8" at $18.79. 
I'm not sure what the dimensions of the profiles are, as that wasn't listed. But isn't an important specification the reveal? 
It's a pretty cheap price compared to others, even with shipping. Has anybody used these? Any comments? Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Frank,
I use panel bits that have a backcutter. The panel can be same thickness stock as the rails & stiles. When the height is set then the face of the panel is flush with the face of the rails & stiles with even reveals.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

jlord said:


> Hi Frank,
> I use panel bits that have a backcutter. The panel can be same thickness stock as the rails & stiles. When the height is set then the face of the panel is flush with the face of the rails & stiles with even reveals.


Thanks for the info. I've never used one w/backcutter, but I was guessing that's how they worked. What does the back side of the door look like? Just flush with a line where the panel and the frame meet? Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

routafinger said:


> Thanks for the info. I've never used one w/backcutter, but I was guessing that's how they worked. What does the back side of the door look like? Just flush with a line where the panel and the frame meet? Thanks


Depending on bit it will have a small cove on the backside. What the backcutter does on a raised panel is machine the tongue to fit the rail & stile. you machine all your parts with the frontside face down & they will all be flush on the the frontside even if you center panel is not quit the same thickness as the rail & stile parts. 

You can get DVD's to help make the process clearer. I would post a picture of the backside, but I'm currently working in Maui for a couple of weeks & they are on my desktop computer.

Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Frank,

Here's a picture of one...


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks to jlord and BigJimAK: I think the light came on. It must take some adjusting to get all of the cuts right unless there is a set that contains both the panel raiser and the rail and stile cutters. I have bits to make the needed cuts, but they're from 2 different places and not designed to be used together.
Does anybody have any opinions on the Elite bits? I've been ordering most of my bits from Woodline as I need them, but Elite is still a little cheaper. Thanks for the responses. Frank


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes they make matching sets. If using bits that did not come as a set you will have to play with settings & do some samples till you are satisfied. Machine all your parts face down so the fronts flush up. It does'nt matter if the panel is a different depth on back as it will be on the inside when door is closed. 

For cabinetmaking I use 4/4 (four quarter)as it measures out to 13/16" thickness from a hardwoods lumber supplier. 

Here is a set from Elite's website just google them #81-003K.
Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Products - Router Bit Set}

Here's a quality matching set from sommerfeld.
6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Here is a set from Woodline
Woodline USA - 3 Piece Raised Panel Door Set With Undercutter

You can use this to help with setting bit heights.
Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Elite seem OK. I've had some bits from them. Prices are quite reasonable. It's a pity they don't describe them better, but after George's descriptions, everyone else's ones look lame.

Has anyone used Sommerfeld's set up jig? I'd be interested to see how it does the job.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

" Sommerfeld's set up jig? "I use it all the time but it's made for his bits and the CMT brand BUT it can be used on other brand of bits as well by just using the outer edge of the setup tool 

=


istracpsboss said:


> Elite seem OK. I've had some bits from them. Prices are quite reasonable. It's a pity they don't describe them better, but after George's descriptions, everyone else's ones look lame.
> 
> Has anyone used Sommerfeld's set up jig? I'd be interested to see how it does the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> " Sommerfeld's set up jig? "I use it all the time but it's made for his bits and the CMT brand BUT it can be used on other brand of bits as well by just using the outer edge of the setup tool
> 
> =


Ah. I've CMT bits but we are talking rail & stile here ? Mine are George's.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

It's very strait forward device , just turn the knob to the thickness of the stock ,slide the device into bit, lock the router in place and your set to mill the stock..it's hard to see it in the picture but thay are marked on the device what bit they are used for..

========== 



istracpsboss said:


> Ah. I've CMT bits but we are talking rail & stile here ? Mine are George's.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Bob

I'm still not getting it. I only ever see plan shots of it, never side views or ones of it in use. Are the upper surfaces of the projections tapered to match the profile of the cutter wings?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I will take a shot of it on it's side and will post it..but I think you got it,once set you side it into the bit(s) it's setup for many types of bits,drawer lock,T & G,R & P,etc.

" *How many times have you been frustrated trying to set your lockmiter bit to the correct cutting height? How many test cuts would you have to make? How much wasted time and material would you have?

Now, with the new Easy Set you can position your router bit perfectly the first time. The Easy Set is made of a special compressed plastic that will not distort and comes with the capability to set the exact height for eight different router bits. Four of those bits are the hardest ones to set up:**45* Lockmiter *
* 22 1/2* Lock Miter*
* Drawer Lock *
*Glue Joint . The other four are our most popular bits: *
* Groove Cutter in our Tongue and Groove Cabinetmaking Set*
* Glass Panel Cope Cutter*
* Raised Panel Cope Cutter*
* Baby Lock Miter.

Easy Set adjusts to any material thickness from 23/32" to 1 3/16".
Jig is adjusted by rotating the center dial clockwise; jig clicks at posi-stops every 1/128". (Note: know the exact thickness of your wood for perfect results.)
Dial the Easy Set to the exact thickness of your stock. Use the jig to set the height of your bit, cut your joint - it's that easy.
Takes the trial and error guesswork out of router bit set-up. *
========



istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I'm still not getting it. I only ever see plan shots of it, never side views or ones of it in use. Are the upper surfaces of the projections tapered to match the profile of the cutter wings?
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I'm still not getting it. I only ever see plan shots of it, never side views or ones of it in use. Are the upper surfaces of the projections tapered to match the profile of the cutter wings?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,
The Easy Set is basically an adjustable setup block with different profiles. You can use it with materials of different thicknesses. You can also buy one from Peachtree Woodworking that is red in color. It fits Freud bits. I have not compared the two side by side but it looks the same as the Sommerfeld just different color. 

They can be used on stock thickness from 23/32" (3/4" plywood) to 1-3/16" thick stock. I have the Sommerfeld Easy set & it helps with setup on the harder to set bits like the lock miters & glue joint bits. You can get both Easy Sets from Sommerfeld.

Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Freud Easy Set Router Bit Height Gauge


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Here's a shot or two, of the EZ Set 

The only diff.in the two,you get free shipping from Sommerfeld the norm.

===========


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi BJ,
Those are nice closeups what type of camera do you use?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Just a cheapo EasyShare Kodak zd710 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m38.l1313&_nkw=Kodak+zd710&_sacat=See-All-Categories

=====



jlord said:


> Hi BJ,
> Those are nice closeups what type of camera do you use?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Bob. I'm indebted to you. It is much more obvious now. I couldn't see all the profiles from just catalogue views of the top. I assume the dial is on some sort of thread and jacks the thing up to match the wood thickness? What is it with two sizes each time? Is there some sort of removable piece to offer two thickness ranges?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just been looking over them again and noticed all the tags on the bits. What sort of info do you retain with them?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Your welcome, the video that James posted shows it in action (Freud video/Ptree ) 
The wood thickness is a big deal and the jig must be set right to work right.it's all one piece so to say,when you turn the knob it lifts the jig up off the table top to match the wood thickness, once it's just right the jig will slide into the bit easy and free 

======== 




istracpsboss said:


> Thanks Bob. I'm indebted to you. It is much more obvious now. I couldn't see all the profiles from just catalogue views of the top. I assume the dial is on some sort of thread and jacks the thing up to match the wood thickness? What is it with two sizes each time? Is there some sort of removable piece to offer two thickness ranges?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Just some CRS stuff,min.max stock stuff the norm  what diff. bearings I can use with them , CRS stuff... LOL

========



istracpsboss said:


> Just been looking over them again and noticed all the tags on the bits. What sort of info do you retain with them?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> Thanks Bob. I'm indebted to you. It is much more obvious now. I couldn't see all the profiles from just catalogue views of the top. I assume the dial is on some sort of thread and jacks the thing up to match the wood thickness? What is it with two sizes each time? Is there some sort of removable piece to offer two thickness ranges?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter, 
The Easy Set will make 2 rotations from bottom to topping out. One set of numbers are for the thinner stock in the first rotation of the dial. The second set is for the thicker stock on the second rotation. Hope that makes sense.


----------

